# Friendly PSA



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Friendly PSA to make sure your trailer insurance is up to date. Our adjuster just came out for the hail storm we had on 9/2 for our truck and trailer (04 Ram 2500 and 04 Towlite Weekender, neither very fancy) and gave us a check for $12,000 for the damage. To be honest I almost didn't even make a claim as I've been too focused on our house that had a tree fall on it but I sure am glad I did. 

I found out a good friend of mine doesn't have insurance on her weekender so I wanted to make a post to make other people think about it!


----------

